# BowMender bow press



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Got some ready to ship, e-mail is [email protected]. I have a video file I can e-mail on operation and will include a CD with operation instructions with each press 

Here's a Tribute in the press.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Here's a Trykon in the BowMender.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I got four hoyts right now, I do ALL my bow work with this press

After over 15 different bows through it probably 500+ times...I upgraded the ratchet.....easier on my hands...only about $18 at wal-mart..

here is my set up on the living room floor...great press


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

I also have the BowMender. I only have placed 3 bows in it for a total of about a dozen presses. It is very handy to have around and easy to use. I sometimes put it in the press without pressing, just to hold the bow upright while performing non-press maintenance. An Excellent product. Bart


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Some have asked about doing the center serving while in the press and had concerns about clearance under the strap. This press has been changed to allow more clearance and you can also use two blocks to gain more clearance while working on the string between the strap and the bow string.


----------



## Rlc01 (Dec 29, 2010)

Email sent [email protected]


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

Will the bowmender work on the Bowtech insanity?


----------

